

Indian PSLV successfully launches IRNSS-1A navigation satellite - kvprashant
http://www.isro.org/pslv-c22/Imagegallery/satellite.aspx#1

======
magic_haze
Since this uses the same L5 frequency as GPS, would existing receivers pick up
signals from these satellites? Would there be any interference?

~~~
kvprashant
I think the purpose was to ensure existing receivers are compatible and hence
the same frequency. I am not sure about how interference will be avoided

